
Linux 5.0 Released - jrepinc
https://lkml.org/lkml/2019/3/3/236
======
jrepinc
Kernel Newbies changelog for Linux 5.0 →
[https://kernelnewbies.org/Linux_5.0](https://kernelnewbies.org/Linux_5.0)

